# What is biblical love?



## sotzo (Dec 6, 2006)

What exactly are the characteristics of the love to which Paul refers in 1 Corinthians 13? 

How does it relate to the love of laying down your life for your friend to which Jesus refers in John 15?

Finally, how do both relate to the character of God's love? I know that we cannot attain the full measure of love for others that God has for his people, but I'm interested in hearing thoughts on how we can know we are loving biblically. 

Reason I ask is that I get tired of my exasperation and selfishness I exhibit/think/feel even when I'm serving which cannot be biblical love.

thanks


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 6, 2006)

Joel here is a short thread from a couple years ago dealing with this question. It includes some concise definitions.

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=2219


----------

